
Hackers say broke face id security - edf13
https://www.wired.com/story/hackers-say-broke-face-id-security/?mbid=social_twitter
======
x14
As I said in another thread, no one should use FaceID OR TouchID to unlock
their phone. For App Store Authentication, sure, because at that point it's
just a second factor after you've already entered a passcode. Unless you're
one of those "nothing to hide" type people, use a passcode, or better a
password/phrasee.

